# First gun, combat scenarios



## cptfirerescue47 (Oct 21, 2009)

Hey everybody,

I am new to the gun world. I am going to be buying my first gun next week and need some help. I'm a paramedic and I am buying this gun for a tactical paramedic (SWAT medic) class I am taking in California, and then will keep it as my primary weapon. I have been out shooting friend's guns and have narrowed down what I think I like, but I need some advice from some more people. Ok. So I have gone through The Glock 17, Glock 19, Sig 226, Sig 229, M&P 45, a H&K, and a 1911. I have narrowed it down to the Glock 17 and the Sig 226. The rest were good but didn't meet what I liked for a primary combat weapon. I liked the way the Sig felt in my hand, but I liked the decreased recoil of shooting of the Glock 17. Can anyone help me with my decision? Any problems or benefits of these two guns I should know about? Keeping in mind I will be doing combat style shooting in the desert.

Thanks


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

The Glock in either 19 or 17 is a great choice, as are all the others.


----------



## SIGness (Oct 14, 2009)

SIG 226 all day long! Glocks are fine weapons, and I own both the 17 and 19. But my heart still lies with my SIG's. And they sure are a lot nicer to look at!


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

I like the Sig too but carrying a full size weapon all the time IMO I would go with the Glock. Lighter, greater durability, fires rain or shine, in the mud or in the sand box.

One thing does has me baffled though - I have a Glock 23 and a Sig P229 DAK both in 40S&W and the Sig to me has less recoil than the Glock just because of the weight. Maybe it's just me.


----------



## tateb24 (Oct 22, 2009)

I say go with the 9mm or a 45ACP, glock 17 or 19 is probably what you want to look into. Sig Sauer 226 Tactical would be a really greatly pistol for tactical shooting. 226 not so great for concealed carry.Mags are more expensive than Glocks.


----------



## hmcmedic (Jan 31, 2009)

Be sure to go try out some Springfield XD's before you buy! The Springfield XDM 9mm is a fantastic pistol. 19+1 rounds is a good thing:smt023


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

OP posted 10/21 and hasn't been back since to see the advice that's been given. Not going to waste anyone else's time on this one.


----------

